# venison snack sticks in new mes 30



## andy riley (Dec 9, 2014)

Hi all. Haven't been on in a while but want to report on my latest snack stick batch.

I got a new smoker last week. An Mes 30 1st gen and seasoned it up right away.

I work two jobs now and only have day off on Monday and Thursdays. Weird huh?

I used recipes from hounds51 and Couger78 threads  titles 50lbs of Lebanon bologna and 25 bs of Lebanon bologna.

I cut it down to 12.5 lbs and used venison(9lbs) and 80/20 ground beef(3.5lbs)

Only difference was my liquid smoke was a combo of hickory flavored and mesquite flavored.

12.5 lbs was almost too much for just laying on the racks but I got it done.

Next time I'm only doing 6 lbs. and I'm going to hang it on dowels.

My family loves it and I have an idea or two to make it just slightly better for me. here's some qview.













mes 30 snack sticks 001.JPG



__ andy riley
__ Dec 9, 2014


















mes 30 snack sticks 002.JPG



__ andy riley
__ Dec 9, 2014


















mes 30 snack sticks 003.JPG



__ andy riley
__ Dec 9, 2014


















mes 30 snack sticks 004.JPG



__ andy riley
__ Dec 9, 2014


















mes 30 snack sticks 005.JPG



__ andy riley
__ Dec 9, 2014


















mes 30 snack sticks 2 001.JPG



__ andy riley
__ Dec 9, 2014


















mes 30 snack sticks 2 002.JPG



__ andy riley
__ Dec 9, 2014






I used a Lem jerky gun and it worked ok but what a chore to load after every 3 sticks.

Got it all vacuum sealed today. Thanks for looking. AJ


----------



## themule69 (Dec 9, 2014)

AJ

 It looks very tasty. The fat to lean ratio looks good. A full smoker is a happy smoker!








Happy smoken.

david


----------



## pc farmer (Dec 9, 2014)

Looks great.   Didn't know you could stuff with that.     Nice job.


----------



## crazymoon (Dec 10, 2014)

Those look great !  Well done !!!!!!


----------



## kenn1320 (Dec 14, 2014)

well done, and thanks for listing the title of the threads you found the recipe. What casings did you use? I agree with reloading the gun constantly, I used one half that size and it was a pain. I bought the grinder for my wifes kitchen aid, and will most likely get the forcing cones for it before I make my next batch. A youtube video showed it working pretty good.


----------



## andy riley (Dec 15, 2014)

Thanks for the replies. These sticks turned out great and are disappearing at a rapid rate. Almost everyone I've shared them with has loved them.

Kenn1320, I used 21mm collagen casings I bought online somewhere(probably on ebay)

I just bought some applewood flavored liquid smoke to try out on the next batch and I'm going to use apple pellets for smoke in the Amnps.

It probably won't be too long before I make more, because I'm likely to be out before Christmas.

I'm also going to get some 2 1/2" X20" muslin casings to see how this recipe works for a sweet bologna similar to what the original recipe poster made.

I really enjoyed using the digital controls on the mes 30 vs the analog control on my 1st smoker.


----------

